# who got the teraminx?



## daniel0731ex (Jan 19, 2010)

hi guys, i'm just curious about how many of you already got the C4U teraminx?

if you have one please PM me. i have a little question to ask you.

thx.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 19, 2010)

I have noticed something about you. You tend to post a lot of threads.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 19, 2010)

Pestvic


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 19, 2010)

ChrisBird will have one tomorrow.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 19, 2010)

PHPJaguar said:


> I have noticed something about you. You tend to post a lot of threads.



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/search.php?searchid=501262


----------



## ChrisBird (Jan 19, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> ChrisBird will have one tomorrow.



This is very much the case assuming UPS is not lying to me on their tracking page =p


----------



## kevbobcuber (Jan 19, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird will have one tomorrow.
> ...



Are you guys ordering your stickers for the teraminx from Dr.Sticker, because if you wait for Cubesmith.com that could be a long long time.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 19, 2010)

You send them a .pdf and they make you custom stickers?
Awesome.
Edit: They sell stickers for cubes in their store?
This is really cool.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 19, 2010)

kevbobcuber said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



ChrisBird said earlier he's leaving it un-stickered, I don't know about anyone else.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jan 19, 2010)

I have no interest in using C4Y stickers are they are terribly lame (in my opinion), and since I have no urgent need to solve it, I plan on leaving it unstickered until the teraminx stickers come out from cubesmith.

Dr. Sticker's prices seem a little steep for me. 1$ per side (for any puzzle I believe) would be $12.

Basing it off the gigaminx stickers, you get 12 colors for $12 from Dr. Sticker, or 13 colors for $5 from cubesmith, which seems like a much better deal to me.

Am I missing something off the Dr. Sticker website?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 19, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> I have no interest in using C4Y stickers are they are terribly lame (in my opinion), and since I have no urgent need to solve it, I plan on leaving it unstickered until the teraminx stickers come out from cubesmith.
> 
> Dr. Sticker's prices seem a little steep for me. 1$ per side (for any puzzle I believe) would be $12.
> 
> ...



for some reason, everytime i read your posts your distinguishing voice keeps ringing in my head:confused:


----------



## kevbobcuber (Jan 19, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> I have no interest in using C4Y stickers are they are terribly lame (in my opinion), and since I have no urgent need to solve it, I plan on leaving it unstickered until the teraminx stickers come out from cubesmith.
> 
> Dr. Sticker's prices seem a little steep for me. 1$ per side (for any puzzle I believe) would be $12.
> 
> ...



Completely true, but for an impatient person like me Dr. Sticker is probably where I will purchase mine. We will see though if cubesmith.com can get them out first. Also, I would love to see anyones teraminx if they are gong to Berkley. Hopefully someone will be willing to trade theirs for one of my custom puzzles.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jan 19, 2010)

kevbobcuber said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > I have no interest in using C4Y stickers are they are terribly lame (in my opinion), and since I have no urgent need to solve it, I plan on leaving it unstickered until the teraminx stickers come out from cubesmith.
> ...



I will be bringing mine to Berkeley so you can certainly see it there. I would be willing to trade mine for a custom puzzle depending if I can end up getting a second teraminx cheaper then 100 (which is in the works at the moment) and I can see/test your customs. This is not a commitment of any kind.

I have just sent an email to Cubesmith to see if there is anyway I can help in getting the teraminx stickers out sooner, whether it be futile or not, I have nothing to lose by offering to help.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 20, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> hi guys, i'm just curious about how many of you already got the C4U teraminx?
> 
> if you have one please PM me. i have a little question to ask you.



You could just ask the question right now and people can respond.


----------



## kevbobcuber (Jan 20, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> I will be bringing mine to Berkeley so you can certainly see it there. I would be willing to trade mine for a custom puzzle depending if I can end up getting a second teraminx cheaper then 100 (which is in the works at the moment) and I can see/test your customs. This is not a commitment of any kind.



Awesome and you and everyone else will be able to try out and view my custom puzzles as well. I am not making a commitment to trade any of my puzzles either as most are worth well over $100. I am still wondering what this guys question for the teraminx is because he should just post it.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jan 20, 2010)

His basic question is how many plastic components there are in the puzzle.

It could be easily answered with this equation:

30 (number of center pieces, not including caps) times 12 (sides): 360
5 (number of pieces per edge section) times 30 (number of edges): 150
20 (number or corners) + 12 (Number of center caps) + 1 (core): 33
Total of 543 pieces.

However he wants to know how many parts total (so if the center edge is made of two pieces similar to the V7, it would be counted as two). And since I do not know if the pieces are multiple parts or a single part, I will have to wait until I get the puzzle to answer his question.

I do not know why he does not want to post the question here himself, but I just did anyway.

~Chris


----------



## kevbobcuber (Jan 20, 2010)

Actually heres the total directly quoted from drewseph who made the original teraminx and teraminx v2

"555 pieces are in a teraminx

12 center
12 caps
20 corner
30 edges
60 Middle edges
60 center edges
60 middle corners
60 center corners
60 Edge wings
60 Corner edge wings
60 Middle edge wings
60 Middle edge wings mirrored

Plus 1 core

555" (Drewseph, TP Forum)


----------



## ChrisBird (Jan 20, 2010)

kevbobcuber said:


> Actually heres the total directly quoted from drewseph who made the original teraminx and teraminx v2
> 
> "555 pieces are in a teraminx
> 
> ...



I forgot the 12 plastic center pieces, but included the caps. Stupid me.

~Chris


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 20, 2010)

My teraminx will remain unstickered. Can't be bothered.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 20, 2010)

but how'd you know that the teraminx doesn't have corner/edge caps?
my guess is that it will fill the main edge with two caps.



btw, i need the answer by 1/22, 12:00 GMT+8


----------



## ChrisBird (Jan 20, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> but how'd you know that the teraminx doesn't have corner/edge caps?
> my guess is that it will fill the main edge with two caps.
> 
> 
> ...



He was saying the number of separate pieces, correcting my mistake of no center stalks included. He was not saying there are no caps.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 20, 2010)

well that's not really helping. i need to know exactly whether if there are caps on the corner, edge, etc.


----------



## dinosaurking (Jan 20, 2010)

Hmm... why buy one? The C4Y gigaminx is really bad (all the lockups and all that), so let alone the teraminx, and they usually screw up orders, and things like that. And they claim that teraminx turns better than gigaminx? I don't believe a word of that. I wouldn't really mind good quality puzzles that are expensive but paying so much for a complex puzzle with such bad quality is just... a waste of money? Like say, if you compare with buying v-cubes, the price is steep, but the quality is fantastic and simply out of this world...


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 20, 2010)

Do you have a teraminx yet? How do you know the quality is so bad? Are you just making assumptions based on the quality of a previous puzzle?


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 20, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> Do you have a teraminx yet? How do you know the quality is so bad? Are you just making assumptions based on the quality of a previous puzzle?



...Is this rhetorical? The answers, in order, I assume, are:
1.) No way.
2.) I'm making assumptions based on the quality of a previous puzzle.
3.) WTF2L did I just say?

Lol, answering rhetorical questions as if I'm another person is fun.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 20, 2010)

ok that's not really helping. i need the info before 1/22 or i won't be able to get a free teraminx.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 20, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> ok that's not really helping. i need the info before 1/22 or i won't be able to get a free teraminx.



What Drewseph says goes.
Go with 555.


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 20, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> dannyz0r said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a teraminx yet? How do you know the quality is so bad? Are you just making assumptions based on the quality of a previous puzzle?
> ...



Indeed it is indeed it is.


----------



## Edward (Jan 20, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> ok that's not really helping. i need the info before 1/22 or i won't be able to get a free teraminx.



Pestvic got one. He says its good .


----------



## dinosaurking (Jan 20, 2010)

Good, so you can go buy one, little rich kid, and bang your head on the wall when you realize it's a lot crappier than you thought...


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 20, 2010)

Edward said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > ok that's not really helping. i need the info before 1/22 or i won't be able to get a free teraminx.
> ...



If I read correctly, it says Vic got one on the first page....


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 20, 2010)

Edward said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > ok that's not really helping. i need the info before 1/22 or i won't be able to get a free teraminx.
> ...



im waiting for his reply. i need to know whether if the pieces are split or have caps. i need the info before the thursday.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 20, 2010)

dinosaurking said:


> Good, so you can go buy one, little rich kid, and bang your head on the wall when you realize it's a lot crappier than you thought...



CHECK THE REVIEWS.
Gah, the gigaminx was a comPLETE fail, but the teraminx apparently has smooth turning and you can apparently actually somewhat finger trick on it.

I'm going to get one, review it, and post it in the gallery just to prove you wrong. No need to be snooty.
Ferris: Snooty?
Waiter: Snotty.
Ferris: Snotty.

EDIT: Here's PestVic's video, dinosaurking:


----------



## dinosaurking (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok, maybe I'm a little cynical... but has there been any review on say... the 1st layer turns?


----------



## V-te (Jan 20, 2010)

dinosaurking said:


> Ok, maybe I'm a little cynical... but has there been any review on say... the 1st layer turns?



Maybe because Vic is the only one with one at the moment?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jan 20, 2010)

dinosaurking said:


> Hmm... why buy one? The C4Y gigaminx is really bad (all the lockups and all that), so let alone the teraminx, and they usually screw up orders, and things like that. And they claim that teraminx turns better than gigaminx? I don't believe a word of that. I wouldn't really mind good quality puzzles that are expensive but paying so much for a complex puzzle with such bad quality is just... a waste of money? Like say, if you compare with buying v-cubes, the price is steep, but the quality is fantastic and simply out of this world...





dinosaurking said:


> Good, so you can go buy one, little rich kid, and bang your head on the wall when you realize it's a lot crappier than you thought...





dinosaurking said:


> Ok, maybe I'm a little cynical... but has there been any review on say... the 1st layer turns?



dinosaurking: I have to say you are being closed minded and impatient about this.

The saying "assuming makes an ass out of you and me" really holds true here.

Assuming terrible quality and then attempting to bash other people based off that assumption is a stupid thing to do.

And as V-Te said, WAIT FOR REVIEWS.



daniel0731ex said:


> ok that's not really helping. i need the info before 1/22 or i won't be able to get a free teraminx.


How exactly are you going to get a free teraminx?


----------



## dinosaurking (Jan 20, 2010)

Well you probably will get pissed off if you order a white DIY gigaminx and get a black assembled and roughly stickered gigaminx instead...

Oh, and a sincere apology to whoever I've insulted... my mistake... sorry...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 20, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> dinosaurking said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm... why buy one? The C4Y gigaminx is really bad (all the lockups and all that), so let alone the teraminx, and they usually screw up orders, and things like that. And they claim that teraminx turns better than gigaminx? I don't believe a word of that. I wouldn't really mind good quality puzzles that are expensive but paying so much for a complex puzzle with such bad quality is just... a waste of money? Like say, if you compare with buying v-cubes, the price is steep, but the quality is fantastic and simply out of this world...
> ...




it's a puzzle givaway event at the MF8 forum. you need to be able to write the review in chinese though.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Jan 20, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> it's a puzzle givaway event at the MF8 forum. you need to be able to write the review in chinese though.



Soooo, you're trying to write a review of a puzzle you don't have?

Cool story.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 20, 2010)

Lux Aeterna said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > it's a puzzle givaway event at the MF8 forum. you need to be able to write the review in chinese though.
> ...



:fp

the sponsorer will send you a free cube for you to review it. 
congrats, you just exposed yourself as a noob.
you'll jusrt embarass yourself if you post ignorant comments.


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 20, 2010)

dinosaurking said:


> Well you probably will get pissed off if you order a white DIY gigaminx and get a black assembled and roughly stickered gigaminx instead...
> 
> Oh, and a sincere apology to whoever I've insulted... my mistake... sorry...



Why are you talking about ordering a gigaminx in thread thats for the teraminx? Everybody knows there aren't any stickers out for the teraminx yet.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 20, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Lux Aeterna said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



Link?


----------



## aronpm (Jan 20, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> :fp
> 
> the sponsorer will send you a free cube for you to review it.
> congrats, you just exposed yourself as a noob.
> you'll jusrt embarass yourself if you post ignorant comments.


Congratulations, you're an ****ing *******. All you're trying to do is get a free cube by scamming the 'sponsorer' with information you've just taken from other people. You're not writing a review. You're ripping them off. I don't write reviews in English for books my friends summarized for me. Maybe you should get off your ass, buy a teraminx, and review it yourself instead of just being a total moron, like you normally are.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 20, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Lux Aeterna said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...





aronpm said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > :fp
> ...



Aronpm, calm down and read his post.


----------



## Meep (Jan 20, 2010)

Then why does he need to know the information beforehand? Does he base who he sends it to be reviewed on how much they already know about it?


----------



## liljthedude (Jan 20, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Lux Aeterna said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...


Copying Stefan Pochmann are we? Haha.


----------



## michaellahti (Jan 20, 2010)

I will most likely get one, as soon as my tax return get here (a long time  ). I'm poor as of now.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 20, 2010)

liljthedude said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Lux Aeterna said:
> ...



*shh.*


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Jan 20, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Lux Aeterna said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



Shrug. You said "givaway event", so I assumed it was some sort of contest where everyone reviews a teraminx and whoever had the best review gets a free one or something. You could have just explained.

Also, being called a "noob" is hilarious. K.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 20, 2010)

Lux Aeterna said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Lux Aeterna said:
> ...



you were the one who started flaming other people. it's not your turn to tell people to calm down.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Jan 21, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Lux Aeterna said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



Right, I was. Because you made it sound like you were trying to gather information from other people and then translate it into Chinese, call it your own information, and enter it into some sort of contest on MF8. Which is a dick move, and you should be flamed for that. 

If that's not what you're doing, then what's the point of this thread? You wouldn't need information about the teraminx from other people...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 21, 2010)

Lux Aeterna said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Lux Aeterna said:
> ...



perhaps you should stop now. you are just embarraing yourself.

this will be my last answer for your questions. i just need to know exactly how many pieces, including the caps and the core, are there on the C4U teraminx. all i want to know is what pieces have caps and what don't.


----------



## Kevster270 (Jan 21, 2010)

just message pestvic about it....
even tho im sure he wouldnt dare to take his apart 

as for the flamers, :fp: guys mind your own buisness its not like he is produceing more KO v-cubes or anything jeez


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Jan 21, 2010)

[Extended quote redacted...]


daniel0731ex said:


> perhaps you should stop now. you are just embarraing yourself.
> 
> this will be my last answer for your questions. i just need to know exactly how many pieces, including the caps and the core, are there on the C4U teraminx. all i want to know is what pieces have caps and what don't.



I am? I don't feel terribly embarra-ed. Weird.

You didn't answer my question(s). I already know you wanted to know how many pieces it has. It just doesn't make sense why you wanted to know. Oh well. Done checking this thread, there's no need to clutter the forum with useless posts. Done and done, kevster.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jan 21, 2010)

Mine didn't come in, neither did cooldayr's.

Vic's video won't be done until Friday at the earliest, and I don't know anyone else who is getting a teraminx. From my perspective it seems like you will need to find this information somewhere else.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 21, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Mine didn't come in, neither did cooldayr's.
> 
> Vic's video won't be done until Friday at the earliest, and I don't know anyone else who is getting a teraminx. From my perspective it seems like you will need to find this information somewhere else.



damn, i guess i'll have to try my luck then.

do you think the main edge piece will be like the gagaminx, but with caps?
or would it only need one cap, or just hollow like the gigaminx?

the very least, i need to know whether if it have corner caps or not.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jan 21, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Mine didn't come in, neither did cooldayr's.
> ...



You'd be better off asking James.


----------



## dinosaurking (Jan 21, 2010)

Didn't somebody answer your question on how many pieces there are in a teraminx previously in this thread? In any case you won't need a teraminx to do that, you only need some maths...

And if you're going to guess about the caps, I think you better put no for everything... I doubt they will go into the trouble of adding caps for teraminx, it's a lot of weight to an already heavy puzzle (just like the gigaminx)...


----------



## Bryan (Jan 21, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> i just need to know exactly how many pieces, including the caps and the core, are there on the C4U teraminx. all i want to know is what pieces have caps and what don't.



I don't follow how this is needed for a giveaway. If you get a free teraminx without center caps, it's still a free teraminx.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 21, 2010)

i can't tell you guys. it's a secret that cannot be revealed.


----------



## LewisJ (Jan 21, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> i can't tell you guys. it's a secret that cannot be revealed.



If you can't tell us why we should tell you some kind of seemingly arbitrary piece of information aside from that you need it in order to get a free teraminx, then we can only assume, based on your previous reputation and behavior, that it's not a worthy reason, and that you don't really need to know. Now ask somebody that actually would know - so far people have told you numerous times that Pestvic and James are your two best bets, so why not ask one of them?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 21, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > i can't tell you guys. it's a secret that cannot be revealed.
> ...



i suppose you haven't read the previous posts in this thread? the very first person i asked is pestvic. 

and for the secret part, i was only joking. i just simply don't want anymore ignorant people making pointless comments. if you want to know i can PM you, but i will not be posting any sensitive elements that may attact noob-ish comments.

what kind of reputation have you overheard that makes you think i'd do something, according to your comment, "unethical"?


----------



## LewisJ (Jan 21, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> i suppose you haven't read the previous posts in this thread? the very first person i asked is pestvic.
> 
> and for the secret part, i was only joking. i just simply don't want anymore ignorant people making pointless comments. if you want to know i can PM you, but i will not be posting any sensitive elements that may attact noob-ish comments.
> 
> what kind of reputation have you overheard that makes you think i'd do something, according to your comment, "unethical"?



If you already asked pestvic then why did you need to post here? We've given you no help and you likely knew that you'd get none. Be patient. Also, if you composed your messages better, he might be more inclined to respond. 

If it's that sensitive then it must mean that someone else could easily steal the free teraminx opportunity away from you? If that is indeed the case, then, as we've already suspected, you're trying to get something for free off the work of others. 

This is a public forum, I haven't "overheard" anything, I've just seen many of your posts and the responses to them. And I like how you put a word in quotes that I never said.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 21, 2010)

> If you already asked pestvic then why did you need to post here? We've given you no help and you likely knew that you'd get none. Be patient. Also, if you composed your messages better, he might be more inclined to respond.



how do you know if i constructed my message poorly? 
the messages i have sent him is just the same as how this post is. 




> If it's that sensitive then it must mean that someone else could easily steal the free teraminx opportunity away from you? If that is indeed the case, then, as we've already suspected, you're trying to get something for free off the work of others.



apparently either i did not explain clear enought for you to understandor or that you just not actually read my post more than one time. what i really meant is that some people tends to interpolate my meaning and start flamming or making useless accusations. my fear is that if i post it here some ignorant, or noobs, if you'd like to call them, would start doing that all over again. you'll understand what i meant if you look at Lux Aeterna's posts.





and again, if you really would like to know what i am up to, just PM me. i have nothing to hide.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 21, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> how do you know if i constructed my message poorly?
> the messages i have sent him is just the same as how this post is.


Your posts are constructed poorly. You constructed the message the same as your posts. Hence, your message was constructed poorly.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 21, 2010)

aronpm said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > how do you know if i constructed my message poorly?
> ...


 
now that is where things becomes relative.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jan 21, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> > If you already asked pestvic then why did you need to post here? We've given you no help and you likely knew that you'd get none. Be patient. Also, if you composed your messages better, he might be more inclined to respond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you mean with no capitalization?

And he was most likely referring to that time you posted a good 10 or more threads in a row. Which as I see now were deleted.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 21, 2010)

V-te said:


> Vic is the only one with one at the moment?



*sigh* http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=309297&postcount=19


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 21, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > > If you already asked pestvic then why did you need to post here? We've given you no help and you likely knew that you'd get none. Be patient. Also, if you composed your messages better, he might be more inclined to respond.
> ...




really? i checked and they're still there.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 21, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Vic is the only one with one at the moment?
> ...



so you got one now?


----------



## LewisJ (Jan 21, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> how do you know if i constructed my message poorly?
> the messages i have sent him is just the same as how this post is.
> 
> apparently either i did not explain clear enought for you to understandor or that you just not actually read my post more than one time. what i really meant is that some people tends to interpolate my meaning and start flamming or making useless accusations. my fear is that if i post it here some ignorant, or noobs, if you'd like to call them, would start doing that all over again. you'll understand what i meant if you look at Lux Aeterna's posts.
> ...



Aronpm already answered your first question for me. You never put any effort into your posts - you never capitalize things, you rarely check if your spaces are in the right places, you rarely check if you spelled words correctly, you rarely check if you even used the proper words, and you often forget to check that your sentences actually read well and make sense. Your second paragraph exemplifies all of these things beautifully. 

I don't really care what you're up to, if you didn't have a thing to hide you'd post it here and people who "tends to interpolate my meaning and start flamming" would be no issue for you.


----------

